# [SOLVED] BCM43225 with BRCM80211 driver

## gannggstaz

I am running a 64-bit environment and am trying to set up wifi. I have a laptop with a Broadcom wireless card

```
#lspci

...

02:00.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

...
```

I compiled a custom kernel and enabled the BRCM80211 modules. But when I load the "brcmsmac" module, ifconfig does not recognize a new network interface. 

At the project page it says

 *Quote:*   

> Does not support older PCI/PCIe chips with SSB backplane

 

Could this be the problem? I have SSB disabled in my kernel but honestly don't know what it is.Last edited by gannggstaz on Mon Dec 31, 2012 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s4e8

You can trying to enable CONFIG_SSB and CONFIG_B43. 

I used have a BCM43222 adapter, and I trying all of:

1. hacking CONFIG_SSB, CONFIG_B43, not working

2. broadcom-sta drier, not working

3. NDISWrapper, not working

No linux support at all. And windows support still unstable, sometimes won't find any 5G band APs.

----------

## cach0rr0

brcmsmac does not appear to depend on CONFIG_SSB

```

 Symbol: BRCMSMAC [=n]

  │ Type  : tristate

  │ Prompt: Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/brcm80211/Kconfig:4

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && MAC80211 [=m] && BCMA [=n]

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])

  │   Selects: BRCMUTIL [=n] && FW_LOADER [=y] && CRC_CCITT [=m] && CRC8 [=m] && CORDIC [=m]

```

got an lspci -n to look at so folks can double check?

----------

## Gusar

Here we go again (why must this be repeated over and over?): Post dmesg output. Post kernel config. Do you have linux-firmware installed? Don't post those outputs directly here, use pastebin.

PS. Both b43 and brcmsmac support this chip. I'd say brcmsmac will do a better job, but depending on kernel config, one or the other driver will claim the card.

----------

## gannggstaz

Here is my kernel .config

http://pastebin.ca/2298376

my dmesg

http://pastebin.ca/2298378

lspci -n (the wireless adapter is the line that starts with 02;00.0)

http://pastebin.ca/2298379

and I did not have Linux-firmware installed, but while browsing through the dmesg output, that looks like the problem as it cannot locate certain firmware

----------

## gannggstaz

Installing linux-firmware fixed it, thank you for the help.

----------

